# New shooter training?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im new to handguns, and my wife has just started shooting. I originally purchased a .45, and we got about 1000 rounds through, and decided to purchase a 9mm (second gun and cheaper ammo). We now have about 1000 rounds through the 9mm as well. We are taking a break for awhile until ammo is more available/prices come back down to earth.

My wife is still very inconsistent. She really likes shooting, is very eager to learn, but is starting to get frustrated. She has good days, but the next time at the range she is back to square one. Ive been working with her at home, but I dont think it is as productive as range time. I really want to help her improve, and want to keep her interested, but I cant identify the problem. There is really no pattern, she either shoots well, or is all over the place.

Some options Im considering:
Getting a .22 auto (shooting more quantity)
Getting her some formal training with a professional (better quality shooting/training)
Getting a laser training device

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting a .22 auto (shooting more quantity) as well as
getting her some formal training with a professional (better quality shooting/training)........................

Both above make sense to me as my better half  does not always respond well to my suggestions. Concentration is a real contributing factor and this is a lot tougher for a female than a male (IMO) as they will be more likely distracted by minor things going on around them as well as what they have brought with them from the daily problems in general. 

Remember that your wife will probably be more prone to concentrate knowing there is a hourly charge as well as less prone to dismiss comments from a professional.

Now if your wife reads this, don't let her know who I am, especially if we somehow end up shooting at the same range.  






;


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My wife wanted to shoot my 9mm but couldn't shoot consistently and it was a bit too much gun for her. So I got a Taurus 9 shot revolver in a. 22LR with a 4 1/2 " barrel. Made a world of difference for her.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

My wife started out shooting my 45ACP.....and now she tries to burn the barrels out of the guns......

This target is a great helper for correcting issues early in learning.


http://pistol-training.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/correctionchartright.jpg


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In ever qualification I have ever been in, conducted, or watched, every female will drop one shot to the "junk" region! Effective I suppose, but scary! LOL

My wife started with a 9mm and ended up making me buy her a .45. It's really an individual fit when it comes to caliber and comfort....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A laser is a very good tool for training. Sit in the house get a spot on the wall and dry fire over and over. Trigger control is the key to accurate shooting of a pistol.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I would suggest a quality 22 pistol for starters. The negligible recoil can take some of the stress away. Sending you a PM.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yez + 1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Something else to consider would be an air powered handgun (BB gun). She could practice in the house, the weapon and ammo is less expensive and she could practice more (unless you can shoot in your backyard). Sight alignment and trigger press are paramount. 

Proper stance, grip, etc will help with recoil, so they must be considered as well.

Check You Tube, there are undoubtedly some good instructional videos on there that can help.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A BB gun is not out of the question, that is the way that I learned to shoot. But, I will probably get her a few professional lessons. I don&#8217;t think that it is the recoil, she shoots the .45 and 9mm equally well or poor (deepening on the day). I think that her stance is a big part of the problem, she seems very unsteady, but she will not listen to me (maybe she will listen if we pay someone).

Thanks!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Some thngs to look for in her stance may be how far apart her feet are in her stance? Is she leaning back from the hips, or is her upper body centered over her hips?
Elbows locked or slightly bent? If the elbows are slightly bent, are they bent out towards the side just a touch or down towards the floor?

Just some things to look for.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Also, does she bring her eyes to the sights or her sights to her eyes? Keep her head upright, bring the gun up to her line of sight.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

My biggest problem when I first started shooting a lot was anticipating the recoil. Maybe that's her problem? I kept dropping my rounds low and left. 

Toss some snap caps in randomly and see if she pulls to the lower left. It's what I did. With the snap caps I've improved my accuracy a LOT.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

A few years ago when I started shooting striker fired pistols I had the typical "low lefts". I bought a cheap ($30) rail mounted laser and practiced dry firing in the house. I would dry fire aiming at a door knob or a 3" black target center clipped on a lamp shade. It was cheap, easy practice that helped cure the problem.

Last year I bought a laser snap cap made by Laserlyte. I practice drawing and dry firing at some IDPA practice targets on my dining room wall or some plastic lids on the kitchen wall for longer shots. And if you didn't guess I am single. LOL. Laserlyte sells caliber specific laser snap caps or a barrel mounted multi-caliber sound activated laser. They are excellent practice/training tools.

Another easy drill is to balance a penny or dime near the front sight on top of the slide. Practice dry firing without dropping the coin.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Crisp trigger break is everything. 

Have her practice aiming, while slowwwly squeezing the trigger until it surprises her when it goes off. Her ability to not force the shot will make all the difference. Once your brain starts telling that finger to PULL! you're back to square one. Has to be a surprise.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Where are you located? This group of women will help your wife. She does not have to join to get help, just show up at the range. Range fee is $12

Esther is an NRA Instructor. She recommends starting with a 22 so a flinch does not have to be unlearned. 

http://www.agirlandagunclub.com/northeast-ohio/


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

When I first started shooting (sorry, too noble to blame wifey  ), the noise of the gun going off (and the dude shooting the .45 next to me) made it hard to concentrate, and made me start to anticipate the recoil during trigger pull.

Try wearing double ear protection (ear plugs AND the normal ear muffs) and see if this helps. It did for me, and I've heard a lot of people preach this simple thing to new shooters. Less distraction, more focus. After enough shooting, you tune out the noise anyway.

Also, it was difficult for me to learn on a long-pulling "safe-action" trigger. It felt like I'd hold that thing pointed, FOREVER till the trigger finally picked up. Try something with a shorter, crisper trigger pull maybe ? To me, it seems, the longer the pull on that trigger, the more time and chance to make the habit of pulling the sights off target before the shot goes off ?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have found myself trying to anticipate the gun firing, and my wife always starts out doing it when we shoot. 

What I do to rid myself, and my wife herself:

Put a target out at about 7 feet, and unload you weapon at the target, one handed, and not aiming. (By not aiming I am not saying be unsafe! I usually ready the gun rais ir and look down the lane beside me, is use my periferral vision to ensure I point and fire safely.) Don't worry about where you hit, or about accuracy.

This is what works for me and it almost always cured the wife's yips as well.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sometimes inconsistent grip can also be the problem. If she's right handed, she should be pushing out with the right hand and pulling in with the left.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

With the dearth of 9mm ammo, we spent a couple of weeks dry firing. I really think that this was more beneficial than actually going to the range for her. Initially I was forcing her to take a Weaver stance, and once we abandoned that things really started to improve. She did trigger pull training with an empty casing resting near the front site, and there was a lot of improvement there as well. Also, I think that she has gotten over her initial fear of just the act of firing a gun and being at the range.

We sent 200 rounds of precious 9mm down range last night, and she did very well. Very close to surpassing me, and I might just abandon her training and start working on myself!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> I have found myself trying to anticipate the gun firing, and my wife always starts out doing it when we shoot.
> 
> What I do to rid myself, and my wife herself:
> 
> ...


Yes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

IMO if you have the money get the training, allot can be said for professional instruction. You learn allot when there is a trained professional watching you shoot and telling what your doing wrong and how you can do it better.


----------

